# Hey to everyone out there



## TT-online (May 27, 2008)

Hellooooo just thought I would intro myself...recently bought TTC 225 silver and red leather....what a beast...love it!!!!

:lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi TT-online, Welcome to the forum, lets see some pics, we like pics.
H.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  you have taken the first step getting your TT now it is time for the second step joining the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

